# Surge in allow access orders?



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

We are seeing 3 or 4 of these allow access to appraiser orders a day. This stuff is getting old. These are trip charge orders and we end up on the schedule of the appraiser. We may start installing lock boxes...:whistling2::whistling2::whistling2::whistling2:


----------



## newreo (May 30, 2014)

Does it mean that Banks are selling out inventory before next big crash?


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

We have one guy that must trail us, because he seems to make a habit of showing up just as we are pulling away from the property.


----------



## NCnewbie (Aug 6, 2014)

Yep I'm getting alot of those as well. Had one to allow renters in. Apparently another contractor had needed to "use the facilities" while they were doing a roof repair job. They elected to use the bath tub and left the evidence with toilet paper in the bath tub. The renters expected me to clean it. I took pictures, showed my work order that I was only to allow access and left. I'll usually try to knock out a wint refresh while I'm there to make it worth my time, but I see alot of these leading to "Well since you're here can you fix this issue" then when you explain you don't work for free you're looked at like you're a jerk.


----------



## Wannabe (Oct 1, 2012)

Years ago we had a large investment firm that was purchasing a block of business and they hired a security firm to inspect their prospective purchases. We had about 50 of these stupid work orders and they tried to dictate our schedule. We had to set them straight that we will only be at a property at this time and we may be up to an hour late due to scheduling conflicts AND if they weren't there we leave. Of course after about the 10th stop we were always 45-60 min late. After the 20th stop they quit


----------



## PropPresPro (Apr 12, 2012)

Wannabe said:


> Years ago we had a large investment firm that was purchasing a block of business and they hired a security firm to inspect their prospective purchases. We had about 50 of these stupid work orders and they tried to dictate our schedule. We had to set them straight that we will only be at a property at this time and we may be up to an hour late due to scheduling conflicts AND if they weren't there we leave. Of course after about the 10th stop we were always 45-60 min late. After the 20th stop they quit


Based on the trip chrge reimbursement, I capped our wait time at a property at 15 minutes. If no one is there within 15 munites of our arrival we leave. I always give them the option of installing a lockbox before we leave - that seldom gets approved though.


----------



## Zuse (Nov 17, 2012)

Their is a lot keys inside the power shut off box to the AC units all over.


----------



## NCnewbie (Aug 6, 2014)

I'm supposed to be starting up with a new company this week, hopefully I'll be busy enough I can justify only waiting 15 minutes as well


----------



## Zuse (Nov 17, 2012)

Spring is here, spring is the best time to move as many properties out the back log of inventory. More homes sell during the spring and summer months an any other time of year. Plus less grass to maintain, less violations, less everything.

Now lets look at what the movers and banker shakers are expecting for the market to look like for the next 5 yrs.

Quote:MarketsandMarkets forecasts the Global Field Service Management (FSM) Market to grow from $1.58 billion in 2014 to $3.52 billion by 2019, at a Compound Annual Growth Rate (CAGR) of 17.3%. North America is expected to be the largest market in terms of market size.

Choose wisely my friends. 17.3 percent growth in field management is huge.Grant it it the total field service mgmt services but it still huge growth.

Add this in with the mix.

*Mortgage Servicers Transition, But Struggle to Move Past Crisis*

To some this article up in the short form, banks will be required to verify the their servicers are going to have to have enough capital on hand to service said property portfolios.. so inclusion we hopefully can and will expect some short changed regionals will get their comeuppance.Hopefully is the key "word" here.


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

Zuse said:


> Spring is here, spring is the best time to move as many properties out the back log of inventory. More homes sell during the spring and summer months an any other time of year. Plus less grass to maintain, less violations, less everything.
> 
> Now lets look at what the movers and banker shakers are expecting for the market to look like for the next 5 yrs.
> 
> ...


While you were typing that 2 more just came over. They called and I explained to them why this sucks. She said you get 35.00 and hour while you wait. I said we aren't waiting more than an hour and out of that 35.00 comes the gas to get there, our time, and the fact that we aren't somewhere else making real money. The cubicle monkeys have such a skewed understanding of what we do. Yes 35.00 an hour would be good money if we did not have to drive to the property or if we were not otherwise engaged.


----------



## Zuse (Nov 17, 2012)

Craigslist Hack said:


> While you were typing that 2 more just came over. They called and I explained to them why this sucks. She said you get 35.00 and hour while you wait. I said we aren't waiting more than an hour and out of that 35.00 comes the gas to get there, our time, and the fact that we aren't somewhere else making real money. The cubicle monkeys have such a skewed understanding of what we do. Yes 35.00 an hour would be good money if we did not have to drive to the property or if we were not otherwise engaged.


My office voice mail gets a weekly work out...the servicer is never notified unless the agent doesn't get a call from the contractor. what happens between the agent and contractor stay between them. The agent or say the appraiser would rather be able to go to the property at his convenience rather than have to wait on a contractor to meet. Or viceversa. 

Never has him ever met anyone unless its an owner getting personals out.


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

Zuse said:


> My office voice mail gets a weekly work out...the servicer is never notified unless the agent doesn't get a call from the contractor. what happens between the agent and contractor stay between them. The agent or say the appraiser would rather be able to go to the property at his convenience rather than have to wait on a contractor to meet. Or viceversa.
> 
> Never has him ever meet anyone unless its an owner getting personals out.


I have heard that some contractors "allegedly" take pics of their buddy with a clipboard (because that's all you need to look official" and turn in the work order. They also allegedly leave the appraiser a way to access the property. 

Even with these alleged techniques these orders are still nonsense.


----------



## Zuse (Nov 17, 2012)

Craigslist Hack said:


> I have heard that some contractors "allegedly" take pics of their buddy with a clipboard (because that's all you need to look official" and turn in the work order. They also allegedly leave the appraiser a way to access the property.
> 
> Even with these alleged techniques these orders are still nonsense.


Bullsh*t of the highest order, but ive never been ask as-far-as pics wise for more than condition pics. That would cover agents, appraiser.

I also get those orders that say give home owner access when we've only changed 1 lock, and the owner has keys to the other doors. We call the owner and they always say Ive got keys, i just called the bank to tell them im getting my stuff out.. Duh.. 

Try to re-frame from calling them alleged techniques, it takes years of experience to develop these alleged techniques and master them!!


----------



## Zuse (Nov 17, 2012)

I need you to check your email.. you are not going to believe what they are asking me to do.


----------



## Wannabe (Oct 1, 2012)

We always checked ID's and they had to match name on work order when it was allow access to occupant. If it did not match then no entry. 

Had a sister to the owner, who was NAMED on the work order, ding us for a $10,000 wool couch. Piece of crap couch covered in stains (puke) that the sister removed and the loan holder threw a fit and service company paid her and came after me. Last time that happened!


----------



## OfficeMonkey (Mar 13, 2015)

I wish Wells Fargo allowed us to install lockboxes. So many of these orders would stop coming across to y'all. If someone wants to *really* enter a property, the absence of a lockbox isn't gonna stop em.


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

OfficeMonkey said:


> I wish Wells Fargo allowed us to install lockboxes. So many of these orders would stop coming across to y'all. If someone wants to *really* enter a property, the absence of a lockbox isn't gonna stop em.


I've been saying that since we started doing this. 

How many contractors had never gained access to a secure property prior to becoming P&P contractor yet now they can crack any lock in seconds? why would we think a criminal would be any different? These properties are not secure they are simply locked and in most cases all someone needs to get in is channel locks, or a credit card, drivers license.:whistling2:

Great post by the way!


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

Zuse said:


> I need you to check your email.. you are not going to believe what they are asking me to do.


I saw that. What the hell I would go for it! :thumbup:


----------



## Zuse (Nov 17, 2012)

Craigslist Hack said:


> I saw that. What the hell I would go for it! :thumbup:


I went ahead and accepted the order today. Here is what caught my eye, they sent over the 3rd party bid with contractor name that submitted the bid, which is my competitor. 

They vary rarely do this, on top of that 3 contractors refused to do it from what the boss said. And the price was only 3k less than the 3rd party bid..

I didn't realize people are so easily spooked. I must say this is a first for me, Ive never run into this before. 

So i think im going to personally go and do this one for the company. I really wanted to see what you thought about it, or if you would do it for that price or if maybe you would be spooked by something like this.


Crazy Business..


----------



## PropPresPro (Apr 12, 2012)

Zuse said:


> I went ahead and accepted the order today. Here is what caught my eye, they sent over the 3rd party bid with contractor name that submitted the bid, which is my competitor.
> 
> They vary rarely do this, on top of that 3 contractors refused to do it from what the boss said. And the price was only 3k less than the 3rd party bid..
> 
> ...


Well now you HAVE to share with the rest of us. . .


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

Zuse said:


> I went ahead and accepted the order today. Here is what caught my eye, they sent over the 3rd party bid with contractor name that submitted the bid, which is my competitor.
> 
> They vary rarely do this, on top of that 3 contractors refused to do it from what the boss said. And the price was only 3k less than the 3rd party bid..
> 
> ...


I feel like anything is possible with the proper Personal Protective Gear and a big enough paycheck!


----------

